# Compilando OpenOffice Localizado...

## Tuxisuau

Sé del cierto que, simplemente cambiando la url del ebuild, puedo conseguir que instale openoffice en Spanish o en Catalan que es el idioma que me interesa.

Pero yo quiero COMPILARLO el OpenOffice, y no se que debo hacer.

Teneis alguna idea?

----------

## Sambler

hay un paquete que es openoffice y otro openoffice-bin

en el ebuild del openoffice pone esto....

# This will take a HELL of a long time to compile, be warned.                                                                                # According to openoffice.org, it takes approximately 12 hours on a                                                                          # P3/600 with 256mb ram.  And thats where building is its only task.

ckreo que con eso y un poco de paciencia....

----------

## Tuxisuau

El problema no es compilarlo. Sino hacerlo en un idioma distinto al inglés.

----------

## BaSS

 *Tuxisuau wrote:*   

> El problema no es compilarlo. Sino hacerlo en un idioma distinto al inglés.

 

Pues si esperas un poco a que el portage este preparado para difernciar entre idiomas, se hará a traves del USE de la forma "nls:es_ES" por ej

----------

## Tuxisuau

Pero no se cuanto pueden tardar :(.

Llevan los targz de sources normales el Catalan, por ejemplo? No se encontrar :(.

----------

